# PSE and the Morgan's???



## watermedic (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like PSE has picked up the hottest pair in the archery world!!! At least that is the rumor.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 2, 2010)

My my, wonder what they will shoot if that is true?  A new shoot thru maybe??? verry interresting......


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 2, 2010)

Smart decision,  can't blame em for wanting to shoot the best !


----------



## KMckie786 (Sep 3, 2010)

watermedic said:


> Looks like PSE has picked up the hottest pair in the archery world!!! At least that is the rumor.



I did see on facebook that Levi said they are packing to hunt for 3 weeks with their "NEW BOWS" ... I still dont believe it is PSE they are talking about ... but who knows

What about the show that Mathews is backing them on?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 3, 2010)

Levi was in a bow shop above Asheville yesterday wearing a PSE hat and shirt.  Take it for what it is.


----------



## KMckie786 (Sep 3, 2010)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Levi was in a bow shop above Asheville yesterday wearing a PSE hat and shirt.  Take it for what it is.



I saw that on AT yesterday too! It may very well be true but there again no facts behind it. Although I hope they did! It will be nice to see red and white or red and black in the shootdowns instead of black and gold! 

I will say I can understand why (if they switched) they went with PSE, I put down my Mathews C4 right after the ASA Classic and honestly dont think I will go back to it or Mathews. I have shot my Vendetta XL and Bow Madness XL lights out ... Im liking both of them way more than I expected. They seem to fit me better all the way around. I also like the fact that I went from shooting a 325gr fatboy 283fps at 66lbs with the C4 to shooting the same arrow out of the Vendetta XL at 61lbs and getting 283fps!!

Chuck I will get that dirty stain off of my back window ASAP! HAHA


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 3, 2010)

I posted that on AT yesterday.  As soon as my buddy texted me asking if I wanted a picture of Levi in PSE gear, I decided to stir the pot a little.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 3, 2010)

KMckie786 said:


> I saw that on AT yesterday too! It may very well be true but there again no facts behind it. Although I hope they did! It will be nice to see red and white or red and black in the shootdowns instead of black and gold!
> 
> I will say I can understand why (if they switched) they went with PSE, I put down my Mathews C4 right after the ASA Classic and honestly dont think I will go back to it or Mathews. I have shot my Vendetta XL and Bow Madness XL lights out ... Im liking both of them way more than I expected. They seem to fit me better all the way around. I also like the fact that I went from shooting a 325gr fatboy 283fps at 66lbs with the C4 to shooting the same arrow out of the Vendetta XL at 61lbs and getting 283fps!!
> 
> Chuck I will get that dirty stain off of my back window ASAP! HAHA



Tried to tell you didn't I???


----------



## KMckie786 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea you did Alligood! The more I shoot em the more I like em! I finally got my draw length where I want it on both of them ... after about a month of going back and forth 1/4" or so but that aint the bows fault thats just me being obsessive compulsive!


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 3, 2010)

KMckie786 said:


> Yea you did Alligood! The more I shoot em the more I like em! I finally got my draw length where I want it on both of them ... after about a month of going back and forth 1/4" or so but that aint the bows fault thats just me being obsessive compulsive!



I'm just waiting on the other two target models.......


----------



## KMckie786 (Sep 3, 2010)

I saw the shoot through one at the classic ... it looked pretty good! Definetly on the heavier side though, it looked and felt alot like a hoyt but didnt get to shoot it so I will have to wait on that ... Im curious to see if they bring out the hybrid with the bowmadness xl riser, the money maker limbs and vendetta cams (i heard that was happening but no facts yet) ... I think that would be one heck of a target bow for sure!!


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 3, 2010)

The proto at the classic is too much bow for me, too long and too heavy. I'm hoping for the XL hybrid too, or something along that line! I've heard things.......


----------



## waits (Sep 3, 2010)

You Guys are kidding yourselves if you think for one minute that they would change because of the performance. I will say that i would shoot PSE over Mathews but why would Levi. Because of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 3, 2010)

waits said:


> You Guys are kidding yourselves if you think for one minute that they would change because of the performance. I will say that i would shoot PSE over Mathews but why would Levi. Because of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.



Man, you  stay away for months then wanna come back and 
start something......
But you is probably right tho!!!!

He could probably shoot a 20yrold bear bow and still whoop everybody.....


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 3, 2010)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## clemsongrad (Sep 3, 2010)

*McKie then Levi....*

McKie then Levi....  What did you do tell him you were coming for him next year????   So at least he made sure yall were shootin the same bow?

replacing the glass works good to get off the stain.........



KMckie786 said:


> I saw that on AT yesterday too! It may very well be true but there again no facts behind it. Although I hope they did! It will be nice to see red and white or red and black in the shootdowns instead of black and gold!
> 
> I will say I can understand why (if they switched) they went with PSE, I put down my Mathews C4 right after the ASA Classic and honestly dont think I will go back to it or Mathews. I have shot my Vendetta XL and Bow Madness XL lights out ... Im liking both of them way more than I expected. They seem to fit me better all the way around. I also like the fact that I went from shooting a 325gr fatboy 283fps at 66lbs with the C4 to shooting the same arrow out of the Vendetta XL at 61lbs and getting 283fps!!
> 
> Chuck I will get that dirty stain off of my back window ASAP! HAHA


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 5, 2010)

It is most definitely, beyond a shadow of a doubt, fo sho a reality.......


----------



## BlakeB (Sep 6, 2010)

So do you think they where shooting Mathews because of the bow or because of what Matt was paying them. When you shoot for a living your going to go where the most money is. Evidently PSE offered them more money, I know all of the Lemmings wont understand this as they are following each other over the cliff. There are other bow companies in the world, open your eyes and mind and you will see.


----------



## BlackArcher (Sep 8, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> ...When you shoot for a living you are going to go where the most money is.  Evidently PSE offered them more money,...



Yup! what he said..


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Morgans and PSE*

Lets not forget that Mathews got the Morgans were they are! Lets run that mouth after they duplicate their victories with PSE! PSE will never catch up to Mathews in wins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 6, 2011)

Talk about late to the party....


----------



## Buckin07 (Jan 6, 2011)

PSE did offer more money but mathews sued them for breaking the contract and lost a good many of their top shooters because of the way they treated Levi. 

And Mathews has so many wins cause most the time they have over half the field shooting them. If you cant with the most with the majority of people shooting then you would never make it. 

I just got the new supra tuesday and went to ALC to shoot and it was awesome holds great and when i actually have time to tune it and get my sight instead of a borrowed one I should be good.


----------



## Daniel W. (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmm, interesting for sure.  But not surprised, heck why would you turn down $$$???  For loyalty?  I don't think so!

For the record, I'll be shooting my old Protec for indoors and my Mathews for outdoors this year!


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 9, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Lets not forget that Mathews got the Morgans were they are! Lets run that mouth after they duplicate their victories with PSE! PSE will never catch up to Mathews in wins!!!!!!!!!!



thompson you must have lost your mind!!! Any of the top Pros would still win no mater what they were shooting!!!!!! It is all about the money they could care less what Bow they shoot ANY company thats willing to put up the money will be the one with the most wins.


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 9, 2011)

Buckin07 said:


> PSE did offer more money but mathews sued them for breaking the contract and lost a good many of their top shooters because of the way they treated Levi.




They didn't lose them because of how they treated Levi....


----------



## Headhunter68 (Jan 9, 2011)

So......... why is Mathews losing top shooters ?


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 9, 2011)

Headhunter68 said:


> So......... why is Mathews losing top shooters ?



That's between Mathews and their shooters.


----------



## BlakeB (Jan 10, 2011)

It's the moon phases.


----------



## bowsmith (Jan 10, 2011)

BlakeB said:


> It's the moon phases.



No, that's what causes string stretch.  It's the shifting earth polarity.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 10, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> No, that's what causes string stretch.  It's the shifting earth polarity.



Does that cause global warming as well?

Or maybe that's what causes my peep to rotate.........the wrong way.......


----------



## reylamb (Jan 11, 2011)

bowsmith said:


> They didn't lose them because of how they treated Levi....



I will backup this comment, it had nothing to do with the way the Morgan's were treated......


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 13, 2011)

The ramblings I heard, are that they aren't switching to PSE...I'll 3rd that comment Mathews treated them well for sure...
We'll know in a little over 2-wks. down in Fl. won't we?


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey guess what I heard ... Levi is gonna be shootn for Bear! Word on the street is that he is gonna be shootn the Kodiak Magnum! I saw him in bass pro the other day lookin at finger tabs and he had a leather quiver on his back!


----------



## reylamb (Jan 14, 2011)

Levi and Sam were going to switch, that much is a fact.  

For a little over a week Levi had a PSE in his hands and was going to take it elk hunting, that much is a fact.

Levi is back at Mathews, again, another fact.

The rest, ie lawsuits, huge amounts of money being thrown their way from PSE and then topped/matched by Mathews.....well, those are rumors.......


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 14, 2011)

reylamb said:


> Levi and Sam were going to switch, that much is a fact.
> 
> For a little over a week Levi had a PSE in his hands and was going to take it elk hunting, that much is a fact.
> 
> ...



That's what I heard too! Weird, Wild, Stuff!


----------



## watermedic (Jan 14, 2011)

He will be back! There is a year and a half or so on his contract.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 14, 2011)

watermedic said:


> He will be back! There is a year and a half or so on his contract.



I would not be suprised.  I know he and Sam were not real happy with it went down.  I also hear rumblings and grumblings from some other Mathews staffers over the rumored amount that Matt handed over to the Morgans........my jaw actually dropped when I heard the rumored amount!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

